# How long till I can feed off my roach colony?



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

I have invested in some dubia roaches to start my own colony and am happy with there care etc, but was wondering how long it will take till I can start feeding from it? Iv heard between 3 and 6 months depending on how many you start with. I currently have around 100+ adult females around 30-40 adult males, 200 large and around 100 mediums and probably around 100 smalls as well.
I'd be hoping to feed a male veiled chameleon, 3 young Ackies, a leopard gecko and a couple of crestie's oh and a few inverts. Was hoping to be using these in 3 months not 6 so was wondering if I have enough to do that yet and if not how many more would I need?

Many thanks,

Adam


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

well it all depends on how many dubia roaches your pets eat during the day.

A growing beardie eats 50 small a day so you need a thriving colony to just feed one little reptile - around 100 -200 females breeding with several hundred juvenile being raised to replace them.

The more pets you have, the more you need to sustain a constant supply of food. 

Vague answer I know but you start to get a feel of how your colony is doing as your progress.

mart


----------



## Repidge (Jun 17, 2010)

its hard to say but looking at how many reptiles you need to feed i wouldnt be suprised if you need in excess of a 1000 or so. i suppose you could test it out and if your colony begins to dwindle then just buy some more or the way i did it was to waite as long as i could for my colony to grow so i ddnt have to buy any more. i just feed off the adult males now so that my colony is always growing.:2thumb:


----------

